# Recommend me a Power amp for guitar



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

My guitarist needs something soon. We play classic rock. Small clubs/bars. Stage sound with a small PA for vocals and kick drum only.

He has 2 8ohm Marshall cabs and uses the Line6 Pod XTLive for his pre-amp.
The power amp he was using melted last night so he needs to replace it this week.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Mesa 20/20 for tubes, Rocktron Velocity for solid state............


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Crate powerblock?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The Crate Powerblock is a neat little amp, but you cant rackmount it..........


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

mesa's power amps are very nice


----------



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

If your friend can afford buying a VHT 2502 poweramp, then I'd say go for it. I'll be the last poweramp he'll ever own.

i tell you that from personal experience.

if not, then the Mesa poweramp are good. Peavey also makes poweramps that are good for the price you get them for.


Good luck!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

buckaroobanzai said:


> Crate powerblock?


I heard that the crate powerblock was a terrible amp...or maybe it was the preamp in it...:confused-smiley-010


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Crate Power Block*

It all boils down to taste, of course. That said, I finally auditioned the Crate Power Block with a Crate slant-cab 2X12 (Celestians) cab and a Pod Xt. From my perspective, it sounded quite good, punchy, loud with lots of nice low end. A had to push the Pod to its limits to get a real clean, sparkly high end, but I found this rig to be totally workable.

I've also read rave reviews here and there on the net. I guess people either love it or hate it, depending on their own taste. Also, at 4.5 Lbs, it beats lugging around a 75 Lb Fender Twin.

Yes, yes, I know..."Tubes are better" (cha cha cha).

Let the flames begin.



Jeff Cohen


----------



## bzborow1 (May 26, 2006)

If i'm not mistaken the old Peavey Classic 50/50 (i think that's the name) is a great little power amp for the money. I'm not selling or endorsing this particular power amp, just wanted to give u a picture.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/PEAVEY-50-50-CLA...ryZ64452QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

bzborow1 said:


> If i'm not mistaken the old Peavey Classic 50/50 (i think that's the name) is a great little power amp for the money. I'm not selling or endorsing this particular power amp, just wanted to give u a picture.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/PEAVEY-50-50-CLA...ryZ64452QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


no of course not:smilie_flagge17: 

but I've heard good things about these too.


----------



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh.. i forgot to mention. This person is selling a Peavey Classic 60/60. He's either in Brampton or Burlington. not sure 100%.

But this way my Peavey Classic 60/60 and he baught it off of me i think almost 2 or so years ago and now he's selling it.

He asking $400.

His e-mail is *oceanfallsfromthesky AT hotmail DOT com*

Hope that helps.


Cheers


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> I heard that the crate powerblock was a terrible amp...or maybe it was the preamp in it...:confused-smiley-010


Nope. It's one of the best solid state amps that I've heard. Just don't turn the bass past noon and it sounds pretty darn good. Turn the bass up higher and it starts sounding "fake" though.


----------



## hardcorelogo (Mar 22, 2006)

If you can some how find a Rexx power amp, such as the 1150 or the 2150, it would be all over. Rexx made high end guitar amps in the 80's and preamps that were all point to point wired and of the best quality. My Rexx 1150 is the loudest, best sounding amp i've ever heard ( I use a Rexx preamp too) They were made in Vancouver, and are now way too hard to get. My 1150 is better sounding (and louder) than the marshall and mesa power amps, and is a single space rack mount. I'd like to get more of them, but they are not being made anymore. 

Having said that, the Marshall power amp generally sound good....hard to find too though.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

For modellers like the Line6 or GNX4, I would recommend a tube amp. You can't go wrong with the Mesa 20/20 or 50/50. I have a Carvin TS100 (50/50) that I use with My GNX4. It is awesome and probably the best band for the buck. 
Crystal clear and colourless, which is what you want.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

hardcorelogo said:


> If you can some how find a Rexx power amp, such as the 1150 or the 2150, it would be all over. Rexx made high end guitar amps in the 80's and preamps that were all point to point wired and of the best quality. My Rexx 1150 is the loudest, best sounding amp i've ever heard ( I use a Rexx preamp too) They were made in Vancouver, and are now way too hard to get.


Rexx were actually made in Canmore Alberta by George Krampden. He went on to work for (or start up?) Yorkville sound.


----------

